# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Vascularity

## BluPhin

I consider vascularity to be a desirable aesthetic characteristic of weight lifting. Unfortunately, I have not been endowed with the hydraulic hose look that some of my weight room friends have. It seems that vascularity is primarily a function of genetics and secondarily a function of bf% and beyond that I'm not sure. Since I cannot alter my genetic composition, I am left to optimize vascularity through bf%. I am currently at 15%bf, but even when I was as low as 12%bf I did not exhibit significant vascularity.

My question is, are there supplements that can optimize vascularity? And, what bf% is considered a reasonable target to achieve noticable vascularity?

----------


## austinite

Yes, increasing your nitric oxide levels will help. L-Arginine, L-Citrulline, etc... Check the thread on Amino Acids, tons of info there.

----------


## BluPhin

I have heard that some guys get great pumps by taking cialis prior to workout. Does cialis increase nitric oxide levels?

----------


## austinite

> I have heard that some guys get great pumps by taking cialis prior to workout. Does cialis increase nitric oxide levels?


Yes, it certainly does increase N.O. levels.

----------


## BluPhin

Thats good news. I am putting together a new supplement regimen to start after my pct. Based on your supplement thread of recommendations and dosages, I am taking cialis, citrulline, dhea, pregnenolone, creatine, maybe some others as things progress.

----------


## austinite

47 years old, have you had any blood work done BluPhin?

----------


## BluPhin

yes, back in january

----------


## austinite

Test levels OK?

----------


## Perseverance1

Take 10mg cialis pre workout and you will see a significant increase in vascularity once you get to sub 12% bf.

Also, being that you're in your late 40's...you probably would benefit from taking an additional 10mg 8-12 hours before or after you take your pre workout dose.

As a 24 year old 10mg is enough to give me random boners all day long so I don't try more than 10mg a day total...

Let us know how it worked out for you.

----------


## austinite

> Take 10mg cialis pre workout and you will see a significant increase in vascularity once you get to sub 12% bf.
> 
> Also, being that you're in your late 40's...you probably would benefit from taking an additional 10mg 8-12 hours before or after you take your pre workout dose.
> 
> As a 24 year old 10mg is enough to give me random boners all day long so I don't try more than 10mg a day total...
> 
> Let us know how it worked out for you.


Let me make sure my math is correct. You are suggesting 20mg of cialis per day for him?

----------


## Brazensol

I have been taking low dose cialis for about 4 months now. Even though I am still over 25% bf I am noticing veins in my arms and shoulders. This is not something I've seen before unless I have been sub ~18% so I can only attribute it to the cialis. I have just started some additional NO sups so I expect to see more vascularity as time goes by.

----------


## austinite

> I have been taking low dose cialis for about 4 months now. Even though I am still over 25% bf I am noticing veins in my arms and shoulders. This is not something I've seen before unless I have been sub ~18% so I can only attribute it to the cialis. I have just started some additional NO sups so I expect to see more vascularity as time goes by.


Yep. Higher NO levels will yield vascularty in your leaner parts. Your arms must be fairly lean. Good work. What's your dose?

----------


## Perseverance1

> Let me make sure my math is correct. You are suggesting 20mg of cialis per day for him?


Yup, basically a full dose vs the half dose many of us take.

----------


## Perseverance1

> Yep. Higher NO levels will yield vascularty in your leaner parts. Your arms must be fairly lean. Good work. What's your dose?


Seriously, holy shit! I'm at 12% and just noticing it in my forearms and halfway up through my bicep....I guess I just don't really have much muscle mass lol.

Maybe ill look better in 1-2 more months.

----------


## BluPhin

> Test levels OK?


Test levels were relatively low prior to first test cycle: 358 and 10.7

----------


## austinite

Ok. Well, I prefer that you don't use cialis solely for the purpose of vascularity. It certainly has much more benefit and 20mg daily is not necessary at all. A lower dose coupled with the right amino acids will do you well. Nothing beats lower BF though.

----------


## Rusty11

No no no. Do not take a daily cialis dose of 20 mg!! 5-10mg/day of cialis + L-arganine/citrulline and veins will start popping in places never before seen.  :Wink:  Oh, I'm 51 and not sub 12% bf.

----------


## Perseverance1

> Ok. Well, I prefer that you don't use cialis solely for the purpose of vascularity. It certainly has much more benefit and 20mg daily is not necessary at all. A lower dose coupled with the right amino acids will do you well. Nothing beats lower BF though.


Which aminos would you recommend and at what dosages/timing?

I gotta take progress pics and send to a female "friend" of mine...wouldn't mind a bit more vascularity lol.

Also, I figured a guy in his late 40's would likely benefit from cialis's "primary" use, hence the 20mg recommendation. Not to mention better BP and of course the vascularity aspects to it.

----------


## austinite

As rusty said, Arginine and Citrulline are great. You could do 3 grams of Cit and 2 grams of Arg 30 minutes before lifting.

Anyone using cialis needs to make sure they don't have low blood pressure before taking ANY dose.

----------


## BluPhin

> No no no. Do not take a daily cialis dose of 20 mg!! 5-10mg/day of cialis + L-arganine/citrulline and veins will start popping in places never before seen.  Oh, I'm 51 and not sub 12% bf.


Cool...that's what I'm looking for!

----------


## Perseverance1

> As rusty said, Arginine and Citrulline are great. You could do 3 grams of Cit and 2 grams of Arg 30 minutes before lifting.
> 
> Anyone using cialis needs to make sure they don't have low blood pressure before taking ANY dose.


Aight, sounds good. Ill stop by the local GNC and overpay for some so I can get it now rather than later and see if it helps me finish out that vein going up my bicep. Personally I think I just need to gain a good 10 pounds of lean mass and ill look quite a bit better, but we'll see how it goes after a couple months on tren .

Additionally, you're right about the BP, and honestly anyone thinking about self prescribing ANY "medication" needs to make sure they aren't under any circumstances that would prevent an MD from giving it to a patient who needed it for its more 'traditional' use.

Always do your homework and DD, it could save your life.

----------


## BluPhin

> Take 10mg cialis pre workout and you will see a significant increase in vascularity once you get to sub 12% bf.
> 
> Also, being that you're in your late 40's...you probably would benefit from taking an additional 10mg 8-12 hours before or after you take your pre workout dose.
> 
> As a 24 year old 10mg is enough to give me random boners all day long so I don't try more than 10mg a day total...
> 
> Let us know how it worked out for you.


I don't think 20mg/day is advisable for someone my age. However, as someone with ED, I wouldn't mind random boners throughout the day  :Wink:

----------


## Perseverance1

> I don't think 20mg/day is advisable for someone my age. However, as someone with ED, I wouldn't mind random boners throughout the day


My thought process is that I've got a super active sex drive as a 24 year old male....and 10mg/day isn't too much for me to handle at all (I do get a few random rock hard erections throughout the day though) so a full dose of cialis shouldn't be too bad for a guy double my age. Hell, I've taken double doses of Viagra before and ended up okay lol (not advisable, btw!)

----------


## kelkel

> I don't think 20mg/day is advisable for someone my age. However, as someone with ED, I wouldn't mind random boners throughout the day


Cialis improves blood flow. It's not an aphrodisiac. Like austin said, it has many healthy benefits beyond libido.

----------


## Brazensol

> Yep. Higher NO levels will yield vascularty in your leaner parts. Your arms must be fairly lean. Good work. What's your dose?


So far I can only talk the doc into 2.5 mgs/day but next visit I think I'll complain about bad erections so maybe he'll bump it to at least 5 mgs/day... Shame to have to use trickery to get something that has so many good benefits with virtually no sides. I hope you don't think poorly of me. I just hate that our health care system is so reactionary instead of preventative. It would be so much cheaper if it weren't.

----------


## Perseverance1

> So far I can only talk the doc into 2.5 mgs/day but next visit I think I'll complain about bad erections so maybe he'll bump it to at least 5 mgs/day... Shame to have to use trickery to get something that has so many good benefits with virtually no sides. I hope you don't think poorly of me. I just hate that our health care system is so reactionary instead of preventative. It would be so much cheaper if it weren't.


You got the scrip....just buy from arr now and you're fine.

----------


## Rusty11

Of course, listen to your doc! However, l-arganine/citrulline is OTC and has many similar benefits. Also, I'm sure that you are aware that the site sponser sells liquid cialis. Works like a charm.

----------


## Rusty11

> You got the scrip....just buy from arr now and you're fine.


Crap. Beat me to it.  :Smilie:

----------


## Brazensol

> Aight, sounds good. Ill stop by the local GNC and overpay for some so I can get it now rather than later and see if it helps me finish out that vein going up my bicep. Personally I think I just need to gain a good 10 pounds of lean mass and ill look quite a bit better, but we'll see how it goes after a couple months on tren .
> 
> Additionally, you're right about the BP, and honestly anyone thinking about self prescribing ANY "medication" needs to make sure they aren't under any circumstances that would prevent an MD from giving it to a patient who needed it for its more 'traditional' use.
> 
> Always do your homework and DD, it could save your life.


I joined the Amazon Prime membership deal ($72.00 annual) and you can find most everything you need and it will ship in two days. I'd say about 20% of the time if I order in the morning I'll have it the next day. You get other benefits besides the two days shipping guarantee and since I order so much from Amazon the price is worth it to me. I ordered some of the very things Austinite is talking about late last night and it will be here Monday in time for my workout. Not a bad deal in my mind.

----------


## Brazensol

> You got the scrip....just buy from arr now and you're fine.


Good point! Never thought of that.

----------


## Brazensol

> You got the scrip....just buy from arr now and you're fine.


Wait. Won't the script only be for 2.5 mgs/day?

----------


## Rusty11

I think he means that if your doc won't give you a higher daily dose, you can purchase the liquid cialis from the site sponser(ar-r ) and dose with that, as well.

----------


## jimmy726

Ok I'm no king dong but dam if I get a random hard on shit will be dam sure noticeable while at work.

----------


## RipOwens

> Ok I'm no king dong but dam if I get a random hard on shit will be dam sure noticeable while at work.


Learn how to hide a boner bro...

----------


## BluPhin

> Ok I'm no king dong but dam if I get a random hard on shit will be dam sure noticeable while at work.


Just remain seated at your desk until it goes away...no one will ever know. Otherwise, slip into the bathroom and and take care of it.

----------


## jimmy726

> Learn how to hide a boner bro...


I know how to hide a boner and like I stated I am defiantly not no 12" down there but not far off so that's a piece of meat that's hard to conceal lol.



> Just remain seated at your desk until it goes away...no one will ever know. Otherwise, slip into the bathroom and and take care of it.


 lol I am a warehouse clerk nothing is seated

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

I'm pretty vascular as it is. All i do is take in a crapload of arginine & red wine.

----------


## Livinlean

I just take some arginine before my workout and before bed and I have noticed a pretty big difference in the last 3 weeks with vascularity. I also take aminocore ontop of that. 

Quick question for you cialis guys does it make your body dependent for hard ons? For example if you take it regularly and than don't take it for say 4 days will you have problems getting it up on the 4th day? Or is it a somewhat permanent solution? Sorry if it sounds like a thread jack but someone had to be wondering this lol.

----------


## M302_Imola

OP, drop to around 10% bf and I bet you become more vascular...some don't see veins at 12% bf.

----------


## Brazensol

> I just take some arginine before my workout and before bed and I have noticed a pretty big difference in the last 3 weeks with vascularity. I also take aminocore ontop of that. 
> 
> Quick question for you cialis guys does it make your body dependent for hard ons? For example if you take it regularly and than don't take it for say 4 days will you have problems getting it up on the 4th day? Or is it a somewhat permanent solution? Sorry if it sounds like a thread jack but someone had to be wondering this lol.


I take a low dose daily so I couldn't say but I don't think you would become dependent on it.

----------


## austinite

Everyone is different. I see veins at 15% BF. Some people won't see veins even at 10 or 11.

----------


## largerthannormal

L-arganine and L- citrulline 

can they be purchased at walmart or walgreens in vitamin section?

----------


## largerthannormal

I see them at 15% also especially in the leaner areas. shoulders / upper chest/ arms and so on.




> Everyone is different. I see veins at 15% BF. Some people won't see veins even at 10 or 11.

----------


## austinite

> I see them at 15% also especially in the leaner areas. shoulders / upper chest/ arms and so on.


right. I mean you won't see veins on your abdomen if your BF% is mostly compiled there, but you certainly can see it in leaner parts.

----------


## Brazensol

> L-arganine and L- citrulline 
> 
> can they be purchased at walmart or walgreens in vitamin section?


UPS is bringing mine today! Can't wait to try it out.

----------


## human project

> right. I mean you won't see veins on your abdomen if your BF% is mostly compiled there, but you certainly can see it in leaner parts.


My body is just weird bc one of the first places I get veins is my stomach.... Well after for arms and calves of coarse

----------


## austinite

> My body is just weird bc one of the first places I get veins is my stomach.... Well after for arms and calves of coarse


yeah everyone is different. I get them on my chest and shoulders before my forearms, where I really want them!

----------


## largerthannormal

must be nice.. im trying hard for that right now... 




> My body is just weird bc one of the first places I get veins is my stomach.... Well after for arms and calves of coarse

----------


## largerthannormal

I found a few L-ARGANINE L-CITRULLINE combo powders, I may give that a whirl. Do any of you run those combos or do you buy them all separate? 

i just started l-arginine monday

----------


## austinite

> I found a few L-ARGANINE L-CITRULLINE combo powders, I may give that a whirl. Do any of you run those combos or do you buy them all separate? 
> 
> i just started l-arginine monday


I'm not a fan of combos because you cant really adjust the ratio. I prefer to supplement separately or mix myself.

----------


## gbrice75

> OP, drop to around 10% bf and I bet you become more vascular...some don't see veins at 12% bf.


Agreed. I wasn't very vascular around 10% to be honest, with the exception of being VERY pumped in the gym. Just walking around though, I hardly had anything in my bi's showing like I see on a lot of guys (with higher bodyfat).

----------


## kelkel

> yeah everyone is different. I get them on my chest and shoulders before my forearms, where I really want them!


Waaaaa....





> Agreed. I wasn't very vascular around 10% to be honest, with the exception of being VERY pumped in the gym. Just walking around though, I hardly had anything in my bi's showing like I see on a lot of guys (with higher bodyfat).



Waaaa......#2

----------


## austinite

> Waaaaa....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaa......#2


lmao. Still waiting for that Fedex tracking number...

 :Frown:  I need a Waaaambulance.

----------


## gbrice75

> Waaaaa....
> 
> Waaaa......#2


Easy for a guy wearing a roadmap to say!

----------


## Brazensol

Any reason not to expect this vascularity to apply to the entire body? Including internal organs, brain, etc,,.

----------


## Nicholas1

Low bf% plus high muscle mass will have your veins popping in no time genetics is not relevant..

----------


## austinite

> Low bf% plus high muscle mass will have your veins popping in no time genetics is not relevant..


Genetics absolutely 100% have a role.

----------


## Armykid93

> Genetics absolutely 100% have a role.


I always thought genetics were the biggest factor in determining how vascular you are?

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

Genetics definitely have a huge role. I'm 13% bodyfat, maybe 14 & i have visual popped out veins in my neck, chest, biceps, triceps, forearms, abs & calves. My blood pressure is also naturally high, maybe this is a factor not sure.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Genetics definitely have a huge role. I'm 13% bodyfat, maybe 14 & i have visual popped out veins in my neck, chest, biceps, triceps, forearms, abs & calves. My blood pressure is also naturally high, maybe this is a factor not sure.


Sick man! Love those upper chest road map veins...look sick when you have a pump!

----------


## Brazensol

> Genetics definitely have a huge role. I'm 13% bodyfat, maybe 14 & i have visual popped out veins in my neck, chest, biceps, triceps, forearms, abs & calves. My blood pressure is also naturally high, maybe this is a factor not sure.


How high and do you take anything to control it? Pics look great btw!

----------


## gearbox

> UPS is bringing mine today! Can't wait to try it out.


Do not expect to much from a few supplements. As said above its bf and genetics that play a role. Anyone under 10% will have some serious vascularity. And I mean a true under 10% not these jokers that said they stand on a scale and it said I was 7 blah blah....

----------


## Brazensol

Time will tell. I think the low dose cialis has already made a difference. I've been taking it several months now. Already seeing veins in my biceps, shoulders and of course forearms. My feet are also more vascular than 3 months ago. I've been 10-12% body fat before and never had much more than a slight biceps/forearm vascularity. I doubt I'm under 25% yet but might (big might) be 23-24%. Now it could be that the cialis along with potential genetics accounts for the change. I really don't know.

What I am trying to find out is if this vascularity increase goes all the way down to the smallest of blood vessels or if it just applies to the larger ones. It seems like it should effect all vessels of all sizes.

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

> Sick man! Love those upper chest road map veins...look sick when you have a pump!


Hell yea bro, i love that feeling wearing an undershirt.

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

> How high and do you take anything to control it? Pics look great btw!


I've had higher than average blood pressure since i was youngin', although i'm still pretty young lol I'm 22 years old. After years of diet changes my doctor came to the conclusion the higher than normal blood pressure is normal for me & there's no changing it. It's not damaging me, just slightly higher. I was never put on meds for it.

I'm a pretty high strung guy, always anxious & very short tempered so that could also be a factor.

I included a pic of my triceps which are also very vascular. This picture was taken after breakfast.


& PS, before questions arise
I have done 0 cycles of PHs or AAS. I am interested but not sure if i'm ready. I'm looking to enter an NPC show soon.

----------


## Brazensol

> I've had higher than average blood pressure since i was youngin', although i'm still pretty young lol I'm 22 years old. After years of diet changes my doctor came to the conclusion the higher than normal blood pressure is normal for me & there's no changing it. It's not damaging me, just slightly higher. I was never put on meds for it.
> 
> I'm a pretty high strung guy, always anxious & very short tempered so that could also be a factor.
> 
> I included a pic of my triceps which are also very vascular. This picture was taken after breakfast.
> 
> 
> & PS, before questions arise
> I have done 0 cycles of PHs or AAS. I am interested but not sure if i'm ready. I'm looking to enter an NPC show soon.


Looks great! Careful with the anxiety. It'll take years off your life and life's to short as it is.

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

> Looks great! Careful with the anxiety. It'll take years off your life and life's to short as it is.


lol yea i know man. I'm learning to not stress minor things.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I've had higher than average blood pressure since i was youngin', although i'm still pretty young lol I'm 22 years old. After years of diet changes my doctor came to the conclusion the higher than normal blood pressure is normal for me & there's no changing it. It's not damaging me, just slightly higher. I was never put on meds for it.
> 
> I'm a pretty high strung guy, always anxious & very short tempered so that could also be a factor.
> 
> I included a pic of my triceps which are also very vascular. This picture was taken after breakfast.
> 
> 
> & PS, before questions arise
> I have done 0 cycles of PHs or AAS. I am interested but not sure if i'm ready. I'm looking to enter an NPC show soon.


Look great bro especially for no aas cycles under your belt (no homo)! Way to be smart and not cycle at an early age!

----------


## Indymuscleguy

> As rusty said, Arginine and Citrulline are great. You could do 3 grams of Cit and 2 grams of Arg 30 minutes before lifting.
> 
> Anyone using cialis needs to make sure they don't have low blood pressure before taking ANY dose.


I've been doing the L-Arginine and Cialis protocol ... couldn't find Citruline...I am getting pumps that are very painful...in a good way! My forearms, biceps, and calves have veins popping out everywhere. My delts and chest are really shredded right now...but no vasularity there...yet!

----------


## austinite

> I've been doing the L-Arginine and Cialis protocol ... couldn't find Citruline...I am getting pumps that are very painful...in a good way! My forearms, biceps, and calves have veins popping out everywhere. My delts and chest are really shredded right now...but no vasularity there...yet!


Awesome. Keep it up Champ.

----------


## kelkel

> Genetics definitely have a huge role. I'm 13% bodyfat, maybe 14 & i have visual popped out veins in my neck, chest, biceps, triceps, forearms, abs & calves. My blood pressure is also naturally high, maybe this is a factor not sure.


Looks good RP!

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

> Looks good RP!


Thanks man


Need all the compliments i can get to boost some confidence heading to my first show.

----------


## basketballfan22

> I've had higher than average blood pressure since i was youngin', although i'm still pretty young lol I'm 22 years old. After years of diet changes my doctor came to the conclusion the higher than normal blood pressure is normal for me & there's no changing it. It's not damaging me, just slightly higher. I was never put on meds for it.
> 
> I'm a pretty high strung guy, always anxious & very short tempered so that could also be a factor.
> 
> I included a pic of my triceps which are also very vascular. This picture was taken after breakfast.
> 
> 
> & PS, before questions arise
> I have done 0 cycles of PHs or AAS. I am interested but not sure if i'm ready. I'm looking to enter an NPC show soon.


I don't want to call you out, but your profile states that you are 25. If you don't mind my asking, what is your height and weight?

----------


## human project

> lol yea i know man. I'm learning to not stress minor things.


When you figure it out bub please pm me....

----------


## human project

This is after a tren mast cycle..... I wasn't on any supplements then although now I'm taking huge doses of tons of aminos and I'm barely vascular at all..... It's all about bf % really bub... When I'm over 12% you can't find a vein on me...... Just my 2cents

----------


## kelkel

^^^^ Nice!

----------


## Brazensol

> This is after a tren mast cycle..... I wasn't on any supplements then although now I'm taking huge doses of tons of aminos and I'm barely vascular at all..... It's all about bf % really bub... When I'm over 12% you can't find a vein on me...... Just my 2cents


What bf% you at in those pics. Very impressive!

----------


## human project

> What bf% you at in those pics. Very impressive!


I don't know exactly... Probably between 5-6 I was probably between 4-5 for my contest which was way too lean to say the least.... I probably shouldn't of come down this low for the show and saved some size at the cost of a little vascularity..... Do burn up all your muscle trying to burn bf in hopes of seeing a little vascularity.... I've done it many times and each time promise to never do it again.... I'm getting better but still far from having it down.... I was 230ish in those pics but I'm under 12% bf with very little vascularity around 260-270....

----------


## BluPhin

> This is after a tren mast cycle..... I wasn't on any supplements then although now I'm taking huge doses of tons of aminos and I'm barely vascular at all..... It's all about bf % really bub... When I'm over 12% you can't find a vein on me...... Just my 2cents


The vascularity of your delt/bicep is sick. That's what I would like to accomplish. What ~bf% was this at?

My bad...question already answered

----------


## austinite

Low body certainly has it's place. Let's not discount genetics and your NO levels. High NO levels WILL help even at higher body fat. 

Not everyone will be able to get under 10 % and there are things you could do to achieve vascularity at higher BF. Restricting advice to lower BF is becoming more bro-science than anything. Like I said, BF% should be everyone's focus, but don't let that stop you if you can't reach 10%. 

Take my old business partner who has never seen a gym, I tested his NO levels and he is higher than me. This guy is at 19.1 % BF, we both did bodpod assessments the same day. He puts some BB's to shame with his veins.

----------


## BluPhin

What daily dosages of cialis, arginine amd citrulline are required to get NO levels high enough to show veins at 19.1%bf?

----------


## austinite

^ Everyone is different. You can test your NO levels with saliva, the higher the better. And it does not mean it will show veins, but certainly can, it also depends on where you hold fat. Most people don't hold too much fat in the arms, where you would see vascularity. My old business partner does nothing but 875mg of Citrulline every few hours and he is on cialis, don't know his cialis dose.

Problem is that people think they can pop a few pills and suddenly become vascular. That's not how it works. You need consistency with your blood flow and vessel circumference.

----------


## BluPhin

^ 875mg every few hours? So what would that look like for daily? 875 x 6= 5250? Is there a limit that may be toxic?

----------


## austinite

> ^ 875mg every few hours? So what would that look like for daily? 875 x 6= 5250? Is there a limit that may be toxic?


Over 9 grams makes me nauseous.

----------


## Dpyle

I'm hovering in the 12-13% range and I can follow most of my veins up my arm and passed the elbow but beyond that they squirrel up beneath my bis and tris. Can't even follow them by touch. So alas I will never own that garden hose snaking its way up my bicep. 

Wonder if I could find a doc to perform a bypass and re-route that sucker over the top for me.

----------


## BluPhin

> I'm hovering in the 12-13% range and I can follow most of my veins up my arm and passed the elbow but beyond that they squirrel up beneath my bis and tris. Can't even follow them by touch. So alas I will never own that garden hose snaking its way up my bicep. 
> 
> Wonder if I could find a doc to perform a bypass and re-route that sucker over the top for me.


Can you see the cephalic (bicep vein) when you are doing preacher curls with maximum weight?

----------


## MajorPectorial

Took.two lots of 3g's citrulline today no problems. Second day on it

----------


## Dpyle

> Can you see the cephalic (bicep vein) when you are doing preacher curls with maximum weight?


Nope not as of yet. Like I said plenty vascular through the lower portion of my arms. It all just kind of disappears around the start of my bicep.

----------


## BluPhin

^ forearm definitely has protruding veins. I think most people naturally carry less fat in forearms than upper arms. It does seem odd that you do not pop the cephalic with strenuous bicep lifts. Even I can do that, and I'm higher %bf and not naturally vascular.

----------


## Rusty11

Love the effects I'm getting from 6mg cialis and 1500/500 arganine/citrulline. For my taste, there's a line crossed that involves attractive vascularity to ugly/hideous-looking vascularity. Again...just my personal opinion.

----------


## Dpyle

> ^ forearm definitely has protruding veins. I think most people naturally carry less fat in forearms than upper arms. It does seem odd that you do not pop the cephalic with strenuous bicep lifts. Even I can do that, and I'm higher %bf and not naturally vascular.


Like I said its almost as if it runs beneath or through the muscle rather than over it. Must be part of the genetics at work there.

----------


## human project

> Love the effects I'm getting from 6mg cialis and 1500/500 arganine/citrulline. For my taste, there's a line crossed that involves attractive vascularity to ugly/hideous-looking vascularity. Again...just my personal opinion.


You tryn to say I'm gross rusty???..... Lol jk I already know I'm nasty.... But I like it :Wink:  my Gf just told me the other day that I'm starting to get too big...... I was confused as hell..... First off I don't think that's possible and second..... I'm off cycle.... Women.... Wonder how she would feel if I said: babe..... Your tits and ass are getting too big

----------


## BluPhin

> ^^^^ Nice!


Nice hydraulic hose there on the bicep!

----------


## Rusty11

> You tryn to say I'm gross rusty???..... Lol jk I already know I'm nasty.... But I like it my Gf just told me the other day that I'm starting to get too big...... I was confused as hell..... First off I don't think that's possible and second..... I'm off cycle.... Women.... Wonder how she would feel if I said: babe..... Your tits and ass are getting too big



No no no, buddy. Wasn't thinking of you at all. I'd love to have those arms. That is nice size/vascularity. I've seen photos of guys where the veins are just too much. And before he says anything...kel's are awesome, aswell.  :Smilie:

----------


## human project

> No no no, buddy. Wasn't thinking of you at all. I'd love to have those arms. That is nice size/vascularity. I've seen photos of guys where the veins are just too much. And before he says anything...kel's are awesome, aswell.


I was jk anyway bub.... Kel post some pics of the guns man

----------


## kelkel

> You tryn to say I'm gross rusty???..... Lol jk I already know I'm nasty.... But I like it my Gf just told me the other day that I'm starting to get too big...... I was confused as hell..... First off I don't think that's possible and second..... I'm off cycle.... Women.... Wonder how she would feel if I said: *babe..... Your tits and ass are getting too big*


Report back to us and let us know how this goes please! Have running shoes on.....

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Shit I'm 16-17 now an I have veins every where arms biceps, waist, and idk y but alot in my traps big ones I love it people say its nasty but idc,I just ordered sups as suggested in aus's supplement thread bring on the veins  :Smilie:

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

> I don't want to call you out, but your profile states that you are 25. If you don't mind my asking, what is your height and weight?


5'6 175lbs Not too sure on bodyfat
I played organized football for five years from 14 - 19
Bodybuilding style training for 3 years
0 cycle history

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

> This is after a tren mast cycle..... I wasn't on any supplements then although now I'm taking huge doses of tons of aminos and I'm barely vascular at all..... It's all about bf % really bub... When I'm over 12% you can't find a vein on me...... Just my 2cents 
> 
> Attachment 139191


Shtt i want vascularity like that in my forearms. Do you work them directly?

----------

